# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کدام تست های  شیمی مبتکران رو باید زد؟؟؟؟؟/

## m.milad

سلام به همه دوستان من برای شیمی سه سال از مبتکران استفاده می کنم فقط یکم سردرگم هستم که باید همه تست هاش رو بزنم یا فقط vit و حفظی  چون شنیدم می گن باید R زده بشه تا در کنکور نتیجه خوب بگیری خواهشا راهنمایی کنید و اینکه اگه لازم هست R زده بشه برا چه فصل هایی لازم هست

----------


## sam-n

همه ی تستاشو باید بزنی دیگه 
چرت میگن بابا
هر چی بیشتر تست بزنی بهتر
البته رو هر تست وقت باید بذاری و رفع اشکال کنی

----------


## RainBow

به نظرمن اگه وقت کافی ندارین بهتره که از طرح زوج وفردش(همونطور که کتاب توضیح داده)استفاده کنید 
تست های سراسری رو هم حتما حتما باید بزنید...
من واسه فصل3و4 پیش تست بیشتری میحلم...

----------


## saba joon

من سخت وخیلی سخت ارومیزنم البته درمرورم به نظرم اونابهترن

----------


## masood2013

> سلام به همه دوستان من برای شیمی سه سال از مبتکران استفاده می کنم فقط یکم سردرگم هستم که باید همه تست هاش رو بزنم یا فقط vit و حفظی  چون شنیدم می گن باید R زده بشه تا در کنکور نتیجه خوب بگیری خواهشا راهنمایی کنید و اینکه اگه لازم هست R زده بشه برا چه فصل هایی لازم هست


اینجوری اولویت بندی بکنید:

1- تست های vit و حفظی

2- تست های کنکور های سراسری به صورت آزمون زماندار

3- تست های r

4- تست های کنکور آزاد به صورت زماندار

5- تست های نوادگان مندلیف

البته من از ویرایش های جدید کتاب های مبتکران خبر ندارم، طبق اولویت بالا، هر بخش که حفظ شده باشه رو نادیده بگیرید ، این توصیه کسیه که 2 ساله از مبتکران استفاده میکنه و بالاترین میانگین درصد هاش هم مربوط به درس شیمیه

----------


## Lara27

> اینجوری اولویت بندی بکنید:
> 
> 1- تست های vit و حفظی
> 
> 2- تست های کنکور های سراسری به صورت آزمون زماندار
> 
> 3- تست های r
> 
> 4- تست های کنکور آزاد به صورت زماندار
> ...



حذف منظورتونه؟:yahoo (21):

رفع اسپم:منم موافقم این روش خیلی خوبیه 
تا شماره 2 رسیدی برو فصل بعدی و بقیه شماره ها رو در خلال فصل بعدی بزن تا دوره هم بشه

----------


## MAHSA

بستگی به خودت داره که با زدن چن تست به تسلط میرسی 
شاید شوما با 20تا تست به تسلط کامل برسی شایدم با 300تا 
پس اینکه کدوما بزنم زیاد مهم نیس مهم تسلطه

----------


## masood2013

> بستگی به خودت داره که با زدن چن تست به تسلط میرسی 
> شاید شوما با 20تا تست به تسلط کامل برسی شایدم با 300تا 
> پس اینکه کدوما بزنم زیاد مهم نیس مهم تسلطه


خواهر عزیز، با زدن بعضی تست ها، شاید با 20 تا به تسلط برسی، ولی اگه ندونی کدوم ها بهتره و تست های چرت و پرت و وقت تلف کن بزنی، شاید با 300 تا تست هم نتونی به تسلط برسی و وقتت مفتی تلف بشه، پس اولویت و اهمیت تست خیلی مهمه.

----------


## bbehzad

به نظرمن سعی کن به ترتیبی که خود مولف تو مقدمه گفته بزنی

----------

